# Any reviews of the DT Swiss R450 rim?



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Its priced well, Im not finding many reviews though. Ive used a few DT swiss products and have always been impressed with their quality.. but the R450 is priced quite a bit less than their other rims. 

Its nothing too special, but a quality 450g standard rim definitely has its applications.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

It's pinned instead of welded, I've had a pair in my hands and I wasn't bowled over. They just didn't feel as well made and well finished as the RR1.1, or whatever it's called these days 
Same thing with the R520 vs. the RR1.2.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Im not sure if pinned joints are all that bad really. Maybe a few grams heavier, but its a solid, reliable method of joining a rim. 

Do you mean they felt cheap, or just cheaper compared to the much nicer models in DT swiss's lineup?


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

I certainly don't think pinned joints are necessarilly inferior to welded joints, but it's probably why the rims can be cheaper. That coupled with a lesser finish and maybe laxer manufacturing tolerances. (one of them was visibly not flat.) So I guess you get what you pay for. Personally I'd rather go for Ambrosio rims instead.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

For what it's worth, and I don't understand why, but their pinned rims seem to be a couple ounces lighter than their welded ones.
I'm not a weight weenie, so that means squat to me, but for some it may be worth mentioning.



Mackers said:


> I certainly don't think pinned joints are necessarilly inferior to welded joints, but it's probably why the rims can be cheaper. That coupled with a lesser finish and maybe laxer manufacturing tolerances. (one of them was visibly not flat.) So I guess you get what you pay for. Personally I'd rather go for Ambrosio rims instead.


What do you mean by not flat?
It may be true that they have a lesser finish/tolerances, but I've never read that before.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

The rim shapes themselves are different too. 

And by lack of flatness I mean the one was slightly taco shaped. It has to be pretty bad if you can see it with the naked eye. Then again, I only saw the two rims, so it's pretty annecdotal, but enough to put me off.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a set of the RR 1.1 single eyelets laced to a pair of CK hubs. At 175ish lbs, they are holding up fine.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's strange. Strange for any rim manufacturer, but especially for DT Swiss. 
Regardless, it would put me off too.


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Price difference between welded and pined DT Swiss rims*

I believe all the welded rims are rolled and welded in the factory in Switzerland from extrusions from Germany. The pined rims are all made in Asia (Alex I think???), this would explain the price difference between the welded and pined rims.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

GR68 said:


> I believe all the welded rims are rolled and welded in the factory in Switzerland from extrusions from Germany. The pined rims are all made in Asia (Alex I think???), this would explain the price difference between the welded and pined rims.


How confident are you in the difference in origin?
Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

brians647 said:


> How confident are you in the difference in origin?
> Can anyone else confirm?


I have been in the factory and seen the welded rims being rolled, punched and then have the eyelets pushed into place. I was told when I was there that the pinned rims were made in Asia.

If you look on the welded rims they say _MADE in Switzerland_, while the pinned ones say _DESIGNED in Switzerland_.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

GR68 said:


> I have been in the factory and seen the welded rims being rolled, punched and then have the eyelets pushed into place. I was told when I was there that the pinned rims were made in Asia.
> 
> If you look on the welded rims they say _MADE in Switzerland_, while the pinned ones say _DESIGNED in Switzerland_.


Very cool. Thanks for reporting back.
On the one hand, I think the place of manufacture is less important than other factors.
However, if it was meaningless, then I guess they'd build all their rims in Asia.
None the less, interesing info. Thank you.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Alex makes *some* very good rims.. and some very bad rims. Their facilities has the capability to produce a quality product. If DT swiss designed it and set tolerances and had alex put it out, that'd be ok with me, especially for the price (80-90 bucks a set locally).


----------

